# Proper sealing of honey



## Loonerone (May 4, 2009)

I just read that fermentation can occur in honey if the honey containers are not properly sealed. We are about to start our first extraction - quite exciting. What does that mean "properly sealed". The honey we have from a local beekeeper simply has lids that are screwed on tight. 

Thanks!


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Airtight. If using pails make sure the lid has a gasket(rubber or foam).


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Fermentation usually occurs from harvesting and "packing" honey that is not ripe (properly cured by the bees). 

How long will it take for an open container (unsealed) of honey to ferment?


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

If it is in a dry enviroment it will take longer than if it was in a really humid/damp enviroment


----------

